# MOAK 32" "Special" Band saw Base restoration



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.......







You know how you have one thing that leads to another.... well.... case in point.
I have been doing a total shop renovation, expansion into the dungeon,new windows, some paint,....beefing up the shop floor.....ect..etc...etc....
So I am working around the shop walls and the Moak is sitting there.....now she's been sitting on a Dolley for quite some time.... the one I don't trust.........LOL
So I decided to switch over to the base and work on that. I went over to Klein Steel, had them cut the stock to length and headed over to Mark from Structural Steel Fabricators...
Thanks to Mark for doing a great job and Rich from Klien....BIG THUMBS UP!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
So I designed the base- originally had one 1/2" x 3" bolt on either side and I did not have the gussets and it was slightly springee. So I went back over to Marks yesterday and had all the gussets welded to the outer and inner wheel base/vertical L bar for each wheel. I have 2 swivels up front and stationary in the back. The wheels came from Pooley and are phenomenal-rated at 700# per wheel they all have a race/needle bearing hub, the swivels have dbl ball bearing race for the swivel head with grease fittings for the axle and swivel head, hard rubber wheel (flat). So today I mounted the base assemblies and the outcome is excellent. The Moak weighs in at 1652 (verified by a scale) and I can move that band saw like it weighs 50lbs...piece of cake. I have developed a cam swing base for the front for the front to become stable when I am using it, but I have not finished that as of yet, Kinda doing this as I go along, but I will update for those that are interested 
As far as the moak... thats now primary on getting the restoration process- so she is on my work list every day until I get her finished. 

Cost.$373.29 for everything.....now if you can knock off the labor for welding wouldn't cost you more than $160-$170 


One of these days I am getting myself a Lincoln MIG welder...Seriously...

NOTE: 
I will be posting the restoration of her on here since I was forced into this do to the circumstances, no sense opening another topic, gets to confusing-IMPO.





B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats all until I finish the cam base attachment....
















B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Who picked out the wall paint?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Q*

so .........
come on!.... Im a big boy.... out with it...!!!!!!!!!!! Yea............I know...

you don't like grey..... :laughing: 

unfortunatly for you... whenever I post shop pics... time to hook that bong up to your face and get level.......:laughing: 




B, hope all is well...:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Grey???

Looks like periwinkle.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

what is it with you and mud D......







, Wait my freind........ 



B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Thats all until I finish the cam base attachment...


Just when I was about to squawk. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

L bar?

Angle iron?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

don't be bashfull...keep it coming, if it makes you feel better.... keep it coming....









Mind you, Im taking notes..... .....:laughing:





B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Never heard it called L bar, ever.

Just saying, bless your heart....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

........







.




B,


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

No matter what "they" are writing – I am impressed and jealous too :thumbsup: Wow, what a great set up. Good for you!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Never heard it called L bar, ever.
> 
> Just saying, bless your heart....


Well, it does look like a "L".

What does MOAK stand for? Mother Of All Kutters."

I like the new base Brian. Keeps the center of gravity down low, well thought out....:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Tom,
I used the term "L" for describing that part of the base....I should have used the word "Angle Iron" .......my apologies to the elite Grammar Gastapo.......:laughing:

We had one over at OWWM this week, thought that excessive use of exclamations ,question marks and the like were uncalled for.....

posted a topic about this "Overused Exclamation points" ...needless to say the replies were exactly what I expected.......lots of exclamation points were used in some of the replies......:laughing:


all I can say is , things must be slowing down.........considerably

Life's to short....

I'm not perfect...

Stress Kills.....


oh well....next time I will try to be a little more accurate on my wording......:thumbsup: ....:laughing:,,,,,,


All is good!:thumbup: D likes to throw mud at me...why...:blink: but I'm OK with it, :thumbsup: 



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

L bar sounds like something they wear at the strip club


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

serenity now...:whistling...serenity know....:whistling






 

B,.....:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Darcy knows what color periwinkle is


Looks good Brian... beefy:thumbsup:

I'd be afraid of finding a soft spot in that wood floor


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Darcy knows what color periwinkle is
> 
> 
> Looks good Brian... beefy:thumbsup:
> ...


my thoughts exactly

400# a wheel without any material added on and a point load of 1/2" square.

Looks nice Brian through some paint or oil on that angle iron or it will rust up fast. I would do oil because I like the industrial look of pure steel, but it's up to you.

Cole


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Honestly Steve,
There isn't a single soft spot, anywhere - it's 3/4" T&G and 1/2" 5ply on top. my only concern is the floor joist span. It's 12' on one side and 10' on the other- the main beam in my house runs the entire length 62' covering the house and the front shop but as I said it's offset from center because of the layout of the rooms. 
So my concern is with the floor joists in the shop. write now I have all the machinery to one side because of the revamping and renovation in the shop, working my way around. It has a combined weight of a little over 12,000# on that side and it's holding up very well ,surprisingly. the joists are 12" 16" OC throughout the shop but because of most of the machinery that is going to be on the 12' side of the shop I am running a new 6" I-beam 6' off the wall the length of my shop. i have to bore out 3 -12" concrete Sono holes (earth bottom below) 4 feet deep for the small lally's that will be supporting the I beam. It would make me feel better having the extra support. 
My house used to have a sausage shop in front when it was originally built and from the information I gathered from some of my neighbors ,they had some pretty heavy equipment in the shop, mixers and what not and it was built for the owner of my house originally with this in mind. but I doubt there was the weight I have in it originally, but who knows, I just don't want to risk it.....
But as far as soft spots.... none... the floor itself is solid along with the floor joists. I was under there running my power lines and it's pretty darn solid, no cracks anywhere... but I just want the piece of mind knowing I have some beefy support under there....



Thanks Steve...:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> my thoughts exactly
> 
> 400# a wheel without any material added on and a point load of 1/2" square.
> 
> ...


You ever watch American Chopper....well ...same process... there is no way that is staying that way. I check all the parts on everything I do,(mechanical) install them - see how it goes, if all is good, then I will start the paint & polish process. I am not leaving it like that...:thumbsup: 

B,


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You ever watch American Chopper....well ...same process...



"Rolling Chassis"...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great, with just a dash of overkill for my taste, but great just the same. :thumbsup: 
I would expect no less in the overkill department on your projects.:whistling


My old 30" Fay Eagan has dual cast iron casters on each corner, which worked out well. Our "new" 30" Tanny has 4x4's bolted to the base, & is moved about with a palet jack. I prefer this method because it is easy to move, & sets solid when parked. It's also a lot cheaper & simpler to do.
Just the same, your's turned out great!
Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

you should donate the JA Fay to uh, well uh............


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think Joe is bitting on your offer.....:laughing:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I don't think Joe is bitting on your offer.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> B,


They sure don't like your base over on that other place....:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You relentless......









I didn't make it for them..........







and how prey tell would you know that....





B,:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,








Working my way up.....and yes I am aware of the the runs...







.. before the mud slinger's start loading up .....I'll correct that problem....

primed with PPG gray, I picked this color just for Darce.... :thumbsup: :laughing: 

oh, 
and the Green......:whistling 


Also started the disassembly on her....coming along ...slowly....


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

More..







.



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

that's all up to this point.......


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Get ready......










I went balistic today....:laughing:







B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

more.....










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

More snaps...













B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep....




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

more ......


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

that's write....more.....













B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

la.,la,,,laaaaaaaa...







.




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

when does it stop.....:laughing:



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There will be an end.......:whistling.....:laughing:




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's it for know...

I would have narrated the process but there are no titles for pictures....


More to come soon.....

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wasn't this running good?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I wasn't happy,.... let's put it that way......


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I wasn't happy,.... let's put it that way......
> 
> 
> B,


Just like woman.:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

You can't fool me Brian. I know you take all those pics just so you'll know how to put it back together.

Boy, you had a busy day, looks like fun. :clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's one of the reasons Paul,,,,:thumbsup: I do take snappers with all the machinery , and it really does help when coming to assembly, sorta like making my own visual service manual......:laughing:

The other reason is for the machine, record keeping, etc. Etc. Etc. ....I'm a picture junkie when it comes to Arn,,,,,:laughing:



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

....







..OK-It's "Popcorn time"!!!!!!..







......:laughing: 


Anyhow....

I sanded the frame and shot on the PPG primer (HVLP) to show all the defects and then filling in all the defects in the casting......sanding and then touch up filler...

I should have it sanded and then the final coat of primer by friday, light sanding and the final 3 coats of color. 




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

more......











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep!.......












B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

more....







.



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

continued.......











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.........







.


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I think that's it....




for now....





B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

But Brian, by removing all those imperfections, you've made the machine what it never was. Doesn't that disturb you on some level? :laughing:

Looking great, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> But Brian, by removing all those imperfections, you've made the machine what it never was. Doesn't that disturb you on some level? :laughing:
> 
> Looking great, man. :thumbsup:



My 1940's JA Fay & Egan 316 had a wonderful looking casting. They used cast filler and had it all smoothed out and looking perfect. I used spot putty on that one to get it all perfect.

My 1898 American USB hardly had any filler on it and the casting was pretty nice for when it was done.

My 1940's Yates american planer has the roughest castings I have seen on a machine. They went to no effort to make the castings look smooth. I am leaving that way, not worth the effort to me either.

I have come to the realization that some company's were obsessed with functionality as well as aesthetics, others not so much.

My one USB from the 1880's has an almost flawless casting as well.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

doesn't bother me one bit Tin......I love these machines for the Brawn & their Beauty...I'm not to interested in keeping it's original patina......more so the opposite. I want it to be sleek,clean curves...smooth body..etc..etc...etc.....:thumbsup: I want to put a high end dress on her......cause she's worth it!:thumbsup: IMO

Some of the OWWM crowd are obsessed with originality with machinery, I am sure after throwing that up, their swearing at me or rolling their eyes....... I had a member that was telling me that metal grates would be better for the tables on my jointer....less friction.. on,, and on,,,and on.........:whistling 

they mean well....

god bless em......









but their wasting their time on me.....:laughing:


B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I want to put a high end dress on her......cause she's worth it!:thumbsup:


And that you are doing, in spades. I just hope she can cook. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I sort of agree with Tin, you are puttying out the character.....

But it's your's do as you wish.

Looks great BTW.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

yea Tin.....
she was not "clothed properly" they sent her over to me like a wobbling drunk,...I fixed that problem a while ago....surgery. 
I'm just taking the old clothes off her and then noticed all these wounds.....,,,, poor thing... :laughing:


I am looking forward to putting that dress on her......write now it's all foundation work....cosmetics......:whistling




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

tgeb said:


> I sort of agree with Tin, you are puttying out the character.....
> 
> But it's your's do as you wish.
> 
> Looks great BTW.


 
Sorry Tom..... I know how you feel..:sad:...however.....

It's getting a "Jackification" come hell or high water...:laughing:..........

It's all good Tom...:thumbsup: we all have our own way...


this is the outcome I am after...Jacks 30" Wadkin, drool on band saw....:thumbsup: :laughing:





B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You are turning a Moak into a Wadkin?

You are good.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:laughing:...I was anticipating your coments....







.......


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,








I made some progress, Second application of leveling & flaring the body, 2nd coat of primer, Balanced the lower wheel and removed the filler that was in the upper bores for balancing, sanded the filler touch up cleaned and began to put the "Dress" on.......  did the same with the motor... 

Sorry for the sloppy shop, I hate it but I have 3-4 things going on here and I think I have reached my limit on operating in a shop of squaler..time to clean it up....wouldn't you say...

just preparing myself for the mudslinging that may start.....LOL It's all good!  


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

......









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.......










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.....











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

....











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.....










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.....









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.......










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.......



B,


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Brian, I like the look of machines cleaned up, filled areas, etc. That's looking really nice. :thumbup:

Wasn't the origional green just a wee bit darker? :whistling

And oh, I paint right on the floor also.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably the camara... depends on the angle, lighting... but it's just the color green I am after....:thumbsup: If your refering to the Oliver 20C.... she's getting a new dress, they all are.....:thumbsup:

Thanks Paul,

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn, you got some evil eyes in that one picture.

I like your storage solution there on what looks to be a TS.........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I couldn't spray finish a machine, I put too many scratches on them during reassembly.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Damn, you got some evil eyes in that one picture.
> 
> I like your storage solution there on what looks to be a TS.........


Thats just my face being pushed into my skull by that mask.......:whistling

I have a pleasant appearence....:whistling - I think :blink: :laughing:


B,:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks real nice, B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Tom,:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

OK......polishing the CI.......

I may still get this product - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4xC_GzYAKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I dont know what that product does to give it that mirror finish but its obvious ,at least from the video, it does a great job giving a mirror finish on steel ,only problem is that it's coming from Australia. So I didnt want to hold up progress , did some research and found something local called "BlueMajic 400" , I picked this up from my local NAPA auto part store.

For the motor base I started with a 40g sanding disk and moved up to 80g, it was in pretty ruff shape. Then I started with the 6" sander starting at 80g , 120g,180g,220g,320g, and finally 400g. The next step was to use the black emery stick on a wool 6" wheel at high speed for cutting the metal-this knocks down all the micro jagged edges and you start to get that mirror look rather quickly if its sanded properly. There were some imperfections on the base that could not be corrected. Then I rubbed the "BlueMajic-400" on the base, let it dry till it becomes a black color, and then hand wiped and buffed with a clean cotton cloth. The results where very good IMO .:thumbup: 

All the bolts and washers were hit with the black emery stick and "BlueMajic-400" . I still have the hook eye on the motor to do with the Dremel tools and then polish like the rest.

When they painted machinery back in the day, the"Arn" it was color coded. All the adjustment knobs or wheels where one color and the rest where the main color. Some of the manufacturers painted everything including the fasteners, rims and knobs. My idea was to have all the adjustment wheel rims or the entire knobs a high gloss polish and the rest of the machine the main color, as I did with my first machine - The Oliver 20C pattern lathe.


I'll have pictures up later today, I can't load pics from my IPad .... they really should have rethought that....


Oh,

Happy new year......:clap:.....


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

........Here are some updates on the Moak. The end polish was BlueMajic-400 (after all the preliminary sanding & buffing) which really brought the finish of the CI out. Sorry about the poor quality in the pictures,my rechargeable batteries are on their last leg so tomorrow I'm getting some new ones,,, seems to affect the quality of the picture- they look pixilated....






B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Few more...till the next round....










B,


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn Brian.... Dat sho am purty:thumbsup:

Some don't get it (what your doing)... but I do


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn, you sound like a whiny girl.

Don't be so emotional.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok,
The "whiney girl" is going to be uploading again.....




Welding is all completed for the enclosure, just have to weld the 3 hinges on (with pins-) . I took some snappers of the CNC plasma cutter.... man, i would LOVE to have one of these..., the things I could do.....:whistling.

I'll be back on the enclosure for the finishing phase this week...:thumbsup:


Here we go........










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's my Brother.... I could not have done this the way I wanted to without breaking the bank, so to speak, so a big hand for him on doing this for me...:clap::thumbsup:


Is there any way to dump 6 pics at one time....



This takes for ever...




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........The Plasma CNC cutter..........












B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

...........Yep-



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

-












B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Cleaned up the wheel well troth and getting ready for the filler, prime & paint....


that's all for know folks...

until the next round....




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got to get her painted up and you should be in business.

My buddy has a plasma table like that, sure are handy things.

I take it you didn't make the bottom door hinged?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yes I did D.... but it's not yet completed . I am using 3 -4" steel hinges- cutting off the ports for the screws and then welding it on the door and the enclosure. I was thinking of using a piano hinge but I would like to have it so the pins can come out to remove the door.....

what do ya think....:blink:



And not to steel Darcee's thunder, he just got this Great American/Yates 24" planner up & running......http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/yates-american-m60-b-44-24-planer-107379/.......


Big thumbs up on that one- :thumbsup::thumbup:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure I would be real concerned about being able to pull the hinge pins.

With that size of door, I would go with a solid hinge like a piano hinge.

What difference will it really make to be able to take off the front vs. opening it up all the way?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
I just thought it would be more durable than a flimsy piano hinge but I will give that some thought D. My thought was that if the hinge gets worn out, I am screwed, it would have to be cut off and then a new one re-welded in it's place. The oliver has 2 very thick hinges but only 3" in height- one side (the door itself) has knurled rivets attaching the hinge. the frame side is threaded and fastened with 1/4" bugle bolts. so you can remove it....
It's just a precautionary measure D. I do like the piano hinge but I will have to go and check them out for durability.... the door weighs in at 27lbs it's not bad as far as weight. 

Here are some pics of the hing on the Oli/117A . The door rests flush with the frame of the 117A.

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

When I worked at a welding shop, we used hinges similar to these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QSJTNK...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B005QSJTNK

But heavier. I bet your brother has something floating around that would be similar.

I would use some brass hinges with brass bolts, I have been replacing all visible screws on my machines with brass for the most part. Adds a bit of class to the old things. That is about as far as I go on these things, polishing all the parts up is just more work then I want to get into.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
After looking things over,...







. I decided against welding the hing. If for some reason (beyond my life existence) it gets damaged, it would be a real pain to have to grind them off.. but the main reason I changed my mind, if i mechanically fasten then I can adjust the door if need be.....

They did the same on the 117A.....

Brass is the metal of choice for the Moak hinges.... 



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Coming together with some minor adjustments on the troth.......So Here we go......













B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.........











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

yep.......







.



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........












B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

moving along......











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........











B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

few more.......









B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

It's direct drive, so not there....

Motor mounts would be an alignment issue, so not there....

Tires?.... No way, so not there....

Some type of cabinet insulation?
Maybe a motor cover?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:no:

You'll see Arron....... 


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,.....








been busy, to say the least......:laughing:
I was going over everything that I have "Re- vamped" to the Moak 32" special and the list is quite extensive.

the upper guard enclosure - fabricated 
the upper guard closure mechanism- fabricated
the lower guard enclosure - fabricated
the lower guard closure mechanism-fabricated
the lower guide dust assembly/plate design and enclosure- fabricated
the upper guide guard assembly is all fabricated
the rear blade guard between the upper and lower wheel guards - fabricated
the electrical enclosure - fabricated
the control unit (speed control and on/off ) - fabricated
the upper guard enclosure lighting system full 34" radius- fabricated
the bottom guard table light (1/4 radius of 32> 1-13/16"w x 29-1/8"L) - fabricated
the lower guard enclosure lighting system full 28" radius-fabricated
the carriage for the Dolley - fabricated
the table tilt handle all fabricated

I have not yet dived into the pregnant folder named MOAK to get the final tally .....kind of frightened to look........ :laughing:, but I will have them! it is what it is......

Since getting back on her,Ive been constantly thinking in bed at night , now how can I improve this without affecting that, what controls do i want access to on V7 control terminal.... hows the upper guide guard going to work out.....how can i remove dust efficiently and affectively in the lower guide chamber....and on and on and on.........there really is a lot to consider...when fabricating,....but I love it!!!!!! LOL .....must be the German in me.....:laughing: EX: The upper guard plate was another area I didn't like, not user friendly and not very good coverage as far as protection. If you raised the upper guard assembly 2" off the table & up to 13" you could not open the door because it was blocking the door and you may forget and then smack the backside if you wanted to change the blade. ...so what I have devised is a LOT more beefy and does not impede the door from being opened... no mater how far up you raise the upper guide...all the way to 13" and you still have access to opening the upper guard chamber.




Everything as far as odd and ends as far as fabrication have been completed...just detailing details - if that makes any sense,,,,(puzzled emoticon)...and I have to finish the brushes for the lower wheel, although.... I don't really think I need them because of the lower guide design and all that was involved with that. I hooked up the DC , ran some stumpy logs through her and there was no dust on the wheel ( the rubber) and just a few specs in the lower guard housing, and i mean specs.. ....pictures to fallow. but just as a precaution I am putting them on anyways there was a lot of thinking that went into that lower guide housing and mechanics...... lots....and a few headaches...LOL , but I am very pleased with the set up and how everything came out, it was well worth all the effort I put into it and ill be doing it again........NEXT!/........:laughing:


I will have some final end result pictures of the Moak 32" "special" when I purchase some white sheets for a background...want to have some nice clean pictures....and nothing in the back... Ill be able to reuse them for the 20C, the 117D, the 88D, and the American 16" J.... and no more fabricating......THANK GOD!!!!!!! I need a break!!!!!

The display is showing RPMS of the motor drive... set at max 600

more to come....



B, :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,








here is a sneak peak on the upgrades, but not the final pics....

These are some of the fabrications and modifications that i have done......

Inside of the V7 enclosure
The lower guide assembly
The control unit
The upper guard unit
The wheel brushes
The table lighting

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Continued......










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

still uploading.....













B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.......thats all , untill I get the final quality pictures of the entire Moak 32" "Special" BS,


B,


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Beautiful! Well done, my friend!

Can I send you my Tannewitz GHE to refurbish?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It won't come back the same way........:laughing:


Thank you Cole- thumbs up...:thumbsup:



I am Going to attemp to put together some high quality pictures for this machine, you'll see............stay tuned


Thanks again ..


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,










I finished the Angle helical rim and assembly for the angle adjustment on the table... 1 more coat of paint on the assembly and it's done. just a few odd and ends and I will have some final photos .......


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Last few pics untill next time.....



B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Great job Brian...looks like a work of art!:thumbsup:

The only thing is, it looks too nice to get dirty! 

Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you need mental help.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Railman said:


> Great job Brian...looks like a work of art!:thumbsup:
> 
> The only thing is, it looks too nice to get dirty!
> 
> Joe


:laughing:.....no....she is getting used....:thumbsup:

I just enjoy being creative and sometimes get a little carried away with my personal projects......

Some guys get me, some don't......

It is what it is....




B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That is an amazing rebuild Brian, lots of upgrades as well! :thumbsup:

I see what you did with all those LED lights.

The main question is......Will it make smaller pieces out of bigger pieces? :blink:

Thanks for sharing the progress of the build, I enjoyed following along.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with Warner. Brian, you do know there are good drugs today for aliments like yours ? :whistling

Phenominal work :clap: Just blows me away.

You're a maniac. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Tom, Kato...:thumbsup:


As far as cutting ability......

I m taking some video of the MOAK 32 in action... Along with some HD pictures with a backdrop....



Oh,

I almost forgot........silly me....


Warner........


Now what Emoticons pop in my head when I think of you......


Hmmmmm.......

There are so many I don't know where to begin.....:blink:


But let's start here.........




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,.....











Looks like tonight is the night I take naked pictures of my mechanical girl friend,...back drop is ready,,,lighting is all set up...she's plugged in.....it doesn't get any better......:thumbup:...:clap:,,,,:laughing:

I have everything ready,,,,just waiting for the sunset to arrive,,,get her in the mood, slam on the lights and start snappin.....:clap:..:thumbsup:...:laughing:

There getting pinned here FIRST......:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I wait with baited breath.

Wonder where that expression comes from?.............


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing this.

Am I the only one who pictures something like this, in Buffalo, NY at dusk this evening..... :devil2:






Just kidding B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Question?

What or who has the best service for linking high resolution pictures.......something I can use here...:blink:



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It's OK Tom ,

I realize I went a little overboard on the saw,,,,,,,




Whoops!:laughing:



B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Question?
> 
> What or who has the best service for linking high resolution pictures.......something I can use here...:blink:
> 
> ...


Dude, that's easy.... ask sparky, Mr Stupendous


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well.......
The 1942 Moak is finished for the most part, I have the angle stop mechanism to install but pretty much she is completed. 
I composed a video of her - after 2hrs to upload.... 
It's in HD so you may want to set the quality to 1080....I would suggest clicking the link and going to youtube to get a full screen, can't do it here for some reason.....














 
pictures to fallow, still have to upload those.....

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

OK,,,

Here are 3 pics... I think that's enough........:laughing:
































B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Absolutely awsome Brian, waaay cool! :thumbsup:
I'm thinkin I was pretty close on the "strobe light" guess though.
Great job on the video. It's kinda like wathching waves, or a fire burn, the way it keeps changing light patterns/colors. How do you change the lights to different colors, & frequency?
I realy like your music choice too, especialy the way you sync'd the end with the video.
Thanks for sharing,
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Joe...:thumbsup:

I am glad you noticed the timing.... i had to tweak the time intervals of the pictures to match the time in the video... didn't take much tweeking...

The color change fade is one of several options with the controller.. I just did that to show all the colors available. I will be using white...rest assured......:laughing: 
But it is kind of cool to just have the lights on in fade from one to another,,,you actually can come up with 100's of variations..

And before you all start in on me....:laughing: YES SHE IS GETTING USED!!!! 

I have some projects coming up that Ill post... there is NO dust...

you'll see.....

Thanks again for your comments Joe,,, well be talking,,,,,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Totally awesome video. B.

Those LED's are cool.

Amazing job!! Congrats.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will be mailing you a straight jacket.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Tom...:thumbsup:

I am just glad its finished and I can move forward. It's been difficult to juggle between work and this project... But I finally have it finished...

my next restoration is this..










fallowed by these 2....to the left of the Moak....









and finally the 1929 Oliver 88D which is residing in my garage.......( not pictured)

Until I get these finished,,,, that's it as far as buying anymore Arn machinery..... 


Thanks again Tom....

B,


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell of a job Brian!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments Kev.....

.......:thumbsup:


B,


----------

